#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  How to generate a report of all the days I have my child for visitation in a given year?

## WDN

:Confused: I am recently separated and have my child for a week long period, every other week. Ultimately, would like to have a .pdf report of just the days I have her, grouped by month. This would make it much easier to know when making plans in the future if it is my week or not. Really not sure how to do this, and don't want to reinvent the wheel if it has been done already...

Thanks for any advice!

Bill

----------


## alansidman

You have posted in the Access sub forum.  Is this an Access or Excel Question?

If in Excel, look at this attachment.

----------


## WDN

Thank you for your quick response...I was thinking of doing it in access 2010...not sure how to get a list of days I have my child, per month, rather than a week range...also, just thinking that I could add a notes field for special items/arrangements etc.

It seems to me I need to create the whole year first in a table (I could do it in Excel and import it, as I have no idea how to do it in Access) and then use a query to give the individual dates/days I have my child...sorry, I don't know if I am explaining this very well...

Instead of the date range Jan 1 to Jan 6, I would want the report to show:

Jan 1  Holiday with other spouse on ODD # years
Jan 2  7:30 pm Receive my child for my week with them
Jan 3  Need $150 for school trip
Jan 4  Drop off at 6 pm at Dance
Jan 5  Band practice...pick child up at school at 5:30 pm
Jan 6  Pick up at 4 pm today at school instead of 2:50 pm as per usual 
Jan 7  7:30 pm Drop off--Take to other parent for their week


Jan 15  School Dance. needs $7.50 Pickup at School at 10 pm
Jan 16  Movie night
Jan 17  Give $5 for school craft
Jan 18  Drop off at 6 pm at Dance
Jan 19  Band practice...pick child up at school at 5:30 pm
Jan 20  Pickup at Bus 2:50 pm
Jan 21  7:30 pm Drop off--Take to other parent for their week


The example brings up other thoughts I am having (like documenting money spent on my child's care, recurring events like Band practice etc.) but just hoping to concentrate on the best way to design the biweekly periods...do I need to use VBA to do this so it will work for every year?

Thanks for any help or advice!

Bill

----------


## alansidman

Ok.  I think a simple db would do the trick.

EventTable
------------------
RecordID (PK) autonumber
EventDate
EventActivity
EventCost
EventNotes

See attached sample db

----------


## Pete_UK

I helped someone in a similar position earlier this year to generate a calendar from a list of events in Excel, so you might find this thread to be useful:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...entry-tab.html

Hope this helps.

Pete

----------


## WDN

> Ok.  I think a simple db would do the trick.
> 
> EventTable
> ------------------
> RecordID (PK) autonumber
> EventDate
> EventActivity
> EventCost
> EventNotes
> ...



Thank you! Yes, I am thinking the events table is a great idea... but how do I get a list of ONLY the days I have my daughter...do I have to make a query that returns the full current year as the pool of possible dates, and then eliminate the days I don't have my child, or populate the ones I do have my child? And if so, how do I do that?

That is what I am confused about...how to populate the current year's pool of days, and then, how to choose the days I do have her all at once (i.e. bi-weekly)...then I can send an e-mail of the .pdf report to my phone so I can quickly look up whether or not I have my daughter and if there are any events scheduled for that day.

That being said, I will need the ability to take or let go a day here and there, so that is also something I am wrestling with how to do...but I think the first step is how to get a list of all days for the current year...

Any ideas on if that will work or am I approaching this the wrong way???

----------


## alansidman

Bill;
Did you look at the attachment?  It contains a simple database based upon the data you supplied.  You would run a query to get the information for the dates you require.  It is set up as a parameter query asking for a start date and an end date.
All data would be entered into the form that is also part of the db.  This will update the table.  You could enter more than one event for a particular day.  I kept it simple allowing you to expand upon it as necessary.  There is currently no VBA in the db.  If you are looking for Bells and Whistles, then we can talk about how to do it.  ie.  PDF file versus Excel file exported, etc.  Look it over, think about what you would like and then lets talk about how you will get there.

----------

